# Horse halters. And now saddle blankets. = )



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, my little filly has WAY outgrown her halter so I need to buy another. I was using one of the traditional nylon halters that you can get at any co-op and what not. I was thinking about also getting her name on it. (not for sure on that though) I want something more original too. (wow I'm hard to please huh?)


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Horse halters.*

Halter shopping! Fun! I have a personalized nylon one that I got from this site ( http://www.uniquelyequine.com/store-pro ... 44236.html )
I love it, and the mongramming is great, has not starting to fray or anything. I love halter shopping


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Horse halters.*

That is an awesome website - thank you for sharing it!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Horse halters.*

That's cool! What colors did you get?

I'm thinking a navy blue with the silver thread. She's a bay so I think it would look pretty good. Now the question is what size would I get? :scratch:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Horse halters.*

what size was she in before crissa?
beth


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Horse halters.*

It depends on the size she was - I always went from weanling/yearling/average horse (to large or oversized-XL-DRAFT on the warmbloods and Pusher bred TWHs)
Now if she's not in a full grown stage yet - you could always buy an overlayed halter or nylon break away in your choice of colors - then put an engraved piece overtop of it (like a "plate") - it's a bit cheaper (well, for a few reasons) but if she breaks her halter, loses it or outgrows it, in the mean time you can move her personal name touch over to a new one...

Can't wait to see what you choose. I always loved picking out show halters---OHHH THE SILVER!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Horse halters.*

Well I bought her a regular nylon halter. It's a really dark blue. I'm going to try and find a way to get her name on it. Her old halter was a yearling halter (shows how small she was when I got her for a two year old) I bought a 800-1100 pound size halter and it's just a little bit too big.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay now my parent's want me to come up with a Christmas list and one of the items I'm putting on it is a new saddle blanket. (mine is old and nasty) Any advice on where to get a good one for a decent price?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have a great one that i'd recommend for roping/trail riding/endurance etc. and it's lasted and fits to just about any type horse. I will have to go check who designed it tomorrow morning and let ya know. It's felt and a little more expensive than the average, but it really lasts and has worked great!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

ebay has some nice new things. i always get good prices there. Also check out the tack section of dreamhorse.
beth


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

If that average sized halter is too big for her, you may want to consider an Arab or Cob sized one; it sound's like she has a smaller face, and those ones will cater to her size much better. :wink: 

As far as blankets...can't help you there, as there are so many types out there... country supply (online) may help you out some...I order alot from this 'store'.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. Since she's only 2 1/2 do you think she'll grow more? She's grown quite a bit since I got her.

I think I found the perfect saddle pad. For a really cheap price. (course I could just get what I paid for. :scratch: )
http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/1030/1-721
I love the looks of this site though.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Horses usually arnt done growing until they are about four. not neccissarily taller but filling out and maturing as well. They usually slow down at about three bust still do a little bit. 
I like that saddle pad as long as your saddle has a rounded skirt.
beth


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's what I thought. And yep my barrel saddle has a rounded skirt. (so that is definitely going on the list) :greengrin:


----------

